# Placement of arrows wraps?



## Likeapickle (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm getting back into archery after a pretty long break and I'm in the process of buying all new equiptmet. Starting completely fresh... Anyways I just bought a dozen Easton fmj's already fletched with blazers. My question is I see alot of cool arrow wraps and I want some on my new arrows but I see everyone that has wraps puts them on before they are fletched. Is it ok to put the wraps around the middle area of the arrow like right before the fletchings instead of under the fletchings or is that a bad idea for some reason?


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Don't think it would hurt a thing. Surely would be different from everyone elses.

One of the reasons I use wraps is that it makes it much easier to get a good glue job on the fletch.


----------



## charger22 (Oct 1, 2010)

Dont do it.....I shoot with someone who has just does't look right.

But if you are dead set on it the work fine.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

well I guess you could. most of the people I know, including myself put them under the fletching because a, glue adheres better to the wrap than a bare shaft and b, they just make the arrow look better.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Ah about a 1/2" down from the nock what I do is I buy solid 8 inch wraps and cut them in half because they are the same price and I get 2 dozen wraps that way


----------



## Flehrad (Oct 27, 2009)

If you shoot FITA regulations, you must ensure that your wrap ends no further than 220mm from the nock groove on your shafts. Any further down than this may render your arrows useless for FITA governed shoots.


----------



## ajstrider (Feb 20, 2009)

I know some wraps look cool and such, but the purpose for most people is to get better vane adheresion. Wraps are nice and clean and only need a quick wipe with a dry paper towel or you could clean your arrow shaft with a bunch of chemicals. I use white ones so they help me see the arrow in flight to check for good shot placement on game too.


----------



## beerbudget (Feb 5, 2011)

I use wraps because I fletch with super glue. Buy the longest length you can - for me it's 9". I cut them in half and get twice the wraps. Aesthetics aside, you only need the wraps long enough to cover the length of the fletch plus 1/4" or so.


----------



## Bad-Company (Mar 27, 2011)

Likeapickle said:


> I'm getting back into archery after a pretty long break and I'm in the process of buying all new equiptmet. Starting completely fresh... Anyways I just bought a dozen Easton fmj's already fletched with blazers. My question is I see alot of cool arrow wraps and I want some on my new arrows but I see everyone that has wraps puts them on before they are fletched. Is it ok to put the wraps around the middle area of the arrow like right before the fletchings instead of under the fletchings or is that a bad idea for some reason?


You can put the wrap any where on the arrow you want. It wont hurt a thing.


----------

